# never expected to see this day fry?



## bombsquad (Jul 30, 2007)

ok i got 3 red bellys bought 2 years old. one of them besides the male that watched over them that i 90% shore is male. OFF TOPIC. pitures to follow with replys. I NEVER EXPECTED THIS AND WAS COUGHT BY SURPRISE. so now today im running round like a monkey with his head cut of.
I REALLY NEED HELP 
id like to see thease work out im not 100% but i see maybee 20 fry lolol not funny . so im guessing the rest died or i just cant see them in my 100 gallon tank that litterd with fish rocks so there poping up every ware they r so small i can barley see them. however i had a extra 25 gallon tank laying round spare pump and heater just today i got to find this site with more info than your local pet store and relized i better put foam on the filter and thats why i must have lost alot of fry. well off to pet store i went got a hatercy for there food and some powerd fry food to hold em over for the next 18 hours or 20 .

how many times a year will my rbp have fry?

when i take water out of the mother tank to put water in 25 gallon tank do i refill the mother tank with fresh water and do so each time i change the water cause of the fact there may be a few fry i did not get that i want to get?

im shor i have 50 outher questions and will be asking thanks for your support and help along with you expert replys thanks again.....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

tank water from the 100 and fill the 25, and put a heater and sponge filter in it. transfer all the fry you can. look around the tank for tiny orrange eggs and they should be all laid in a general area

how many times a year will my rbp have fry?
most peoples have fry at about one a month (some like weekly)
sometimes changing ph (should do this very slowly) can get them to start and stop breeding

"when i take water out of the mother tank to put water in 25 gallon tank do i refill the mother tank with fresh water and do so each time i change the water cause of the fact there may be a few fry i did not get that i want to get?"
just declorinate the new water for the 100 and just scoop out any new fry you see with a net.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Depends on what state they are in but the reason you only see 20 is because they are the first hatchers or the last left. If they stay swimming and you have never seen them before, then they most likely are the first hatched. I would say to go to the store and by some R/O water and fill 80% of the tank with that and 20% from the parent tank. Do the sponge filter as well. Before I go any further, can you see the nest? Any crater or pit in your tank where you see the fry or are they just free swimming?


----------



## bombsquad (Jul 30, 2007)

well im pretty shore the 20 i have gottin out the mother tank were the last but as each day gos by i see another one i seen the pit were they layed the fry but i have sence talked to the guy who i had bought them from hes a breader and there so little cause its there first batch hope many more to come i have gottin a few tips from my friend and i think trial and eror will make me do better on the next batch thanks guys.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

how big are they?

as the piranha grows she will have more fry
also during the next spawn she will most likely have more then the first spawn


----------

